# 2010 329 Fbh $28000



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

2010 Outback Sydney Edition 329FBH Fifth Wheel. 36' power awning, outside stove and sink, three slide outs, 2 bedroom floor plan, great for families with children. Has a rear master bedroom with a queen bed and large picture window, fully contained bathroom, front bedroom with two bunk beds and a sofa that folds out to a bed with an adjustable air matress. The living area contains a sofa with a fold out bed with air matress and a recliner and removeable dinette tables. Also includes a 32" lcd flat panel tv and an am/fm cd/dvd stereo. Must see in excellent condition still covered under a transferable extended warranty, cover included. PM me for further information or pictures.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

maddog said:


> 2010 Outback Sydney Edition 329FBH Fifth Wheel. 36' power awning, outside stove and sink, three slide outs, 2 bedroom floor plan, great for families with children. Has a rear master bedroom with a queen bed and large picture window, fully contained bathroom, front bedroom with two bunk beds and a sofa that folds out to a bed with an adjustable air matress. The living area contains a sofa with a fold out bed with air matress and a recliner and removeable dinette tables. Also includes a 32" lcd flat panel tv and an am/fm cd/dvd stereo. Must see in excellent condition still covered under a transferable extended warranty, cover included. PM me for further information or pictures.


I like the floor plan







can i ask why you are selling?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

clarkely said:


> 2010 Outback Sydney Edition 329FBH Fifth Wheel. 36' power awning, outside stove and sink, three slide outs, 2 bedroom floor plan, great for families with children. Has a rear master bedroom with a queen bed and large picture window, fully contained bathroom, front bedroom with two bunk beds and a sofa that folds out to a bed with an adjustable air matress. The living area contains a sofa with a fold out bed with air matress and a recliner and removeable dinette tables. Also includes a 32" lcd flat panel tv and an am/fm cd/dvd stereo. Must see in excellent condition still covered under a transferable extended warranty, cover included. PM me for further information or pictures.


I like the floor plan







can i ask why you are selling?
[/quote]

We love the floor plan too! I'm of the mind set though of "the bigger the better". No other reason. If it doesn't sell, no big deal we still love it just the same!


----------

